# Attention All Chileheads!



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Just picked up my first issue of Fiery Foods Magazine.  Don't know if anyone else reads this but its a pretty good mag.  Also got a free complementary book "The Healing Powers of Peppers".   This month's issue has an article on growing your own chile's.  Here is the link:

http://www.fiery-foods.com/

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep you're right Sue on the spelling.  I need to lay off that German beer when I am typing.  Of course Chillyhead would be appropriate right now in Ohio!

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Sue, I know.  Have you had any luck growing Chile's in Virginia.  Was a little intrigued by the article but didn't know if it was possible in northern climates!

BTW what are you grilling today?

Kloset


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2005)

At least you're not a Richardhead. :-D    :p    ;-) 

Aw, don't laugh at that, I'm sorry Lord, that ain't funny, I apologize, be with the pygmies in New Guinea


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2005)

Kloset, I've been growing chiles in our area for many years! Last year, I grew some rare Oaxacan Chiles here!.They didn't yield alot, but I got to see what a "chilhuacle " chile (translated from Nuhuatl as "old chile") in both negro (black) and rojo (red) on the plant! I grow copious numbers of habanero's in several varieties every year. They do great in containers! You want to go over to Hirts Greenhouse in Strongsville at 82 and 42. They carry a large selection. Also check out this site:

http://www.chileplants.com/

this site will blow you away!! Selectiuon is just rediculous!! I grew their plants here with no problem. They will ship right at the correct zonal planting time! Goodluck  Wood chile

PS. I make my own chile powders, and sauces from the dried chiles I grow! Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Woody,

Glad to hear that they can be grown up here.  Do you have to start over every year or do they hibernate like a tulip.  

BTW you forgot the link.

Kloset


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2005)

No, i was going to retrieve it when you looked! They are perinniels in warm (Tejas/ Arizona) but sadly, annuals up here!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Woody, Great site.  Makes me want to plow out my backyard.  I'll definitely place an order.

Kloset


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm definately a chilehead. I put hot sauce on everything. I'll never have plain eggs ever again.  My favorites at the moment is Cholula and Blair's Original Death.  8) 

I found a Gourmet Shop while I was on vaca and picked up:
The whole Dave's Insanity line + the Hurtin Hab, and Scotch Bonnet.
"You can't Handle this Hot Sauce" x2
"Bone Sucking Sauce - Hicuppin' Hot"
"Magnum 357"
"Swamp Juice"   (mild)

and several bags of dried chiles to make my own chile powder.

Here's my recipe:
6 Ancho chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
6 Guajillo chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
8 Arbol chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
4 Tablespoons whole cumin seeds 
4 Tablespoons garlic powder
2 Tablespoon dried oregano
1 1/2 Tablespoon smoked paprika

Toast sliced peppers and whole cumin in a cast iron skillet until you smell the cumin turning nutty. Remove and let cool. Proccess into a fine powder.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Scotty,

We've got some of Dave's insanity sauce at our house too.  One bottle will last you a lifetime.  I can see why they put a warning label on the bottle.
You measure that stuff out by the tip of a toothpick!

Kloset


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2005)

Yup, 

I'll prolly foodsaver and freeze half of the Dave's jar after I open it cuz I know each one will last me a while.  ;-)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2005)

That's just down right cruel!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

It's fun stuff for sure, but I'm not really certain what the point of it is? It has no discernable food value! Woodman


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't get it...somehow the whole heat thing passed me by. I like spicy food, spice to the point where it compliments the food. Good heat in jambalaya or chile, OK. But this XXX-Hot Sauce, and Insanity this, where you can only use a 1/2 drop, I just don't get it. Why, is it just so you can sweat like hell and drink large quantities of whatever??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 14, 2005)

I think the main purpose of Dave's Insanity Sauce and other types of such sauces is 1) bragging rights by the manufacturers to be able to claim that they have the hottest sauce in the Universe and all the publicity that brings for their other sauces and 2) for the customers (mostly men) to challenge their friends into a game of hot sauce "Chicken" to see who can take the most abuse.

I have used Dave's insanity in barbecue sauce but on a drop by drop experimental basis only.  This stuff is potent!  There is flavor in Dave's Insanity Sauce but kind of hard to detect through the scar tissue it leaves on your tongue.

From a pures sales strategy its not the best strategy because one bottle will last you a very long time.  Has anyone ever bought a second bottle of this stuff? It's more of a novelty item to have in your arsenal than something that you would regularly cook with.


Kloset


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

What happened to the width of this page? Susan, I love the flavor of the actual peppers!! A habanero has a wonderful citrus like quality. I could eat one right in front of you and act like it didn't bother me (though it would!!). Dave's is made from the _extract_ from these peppers. It is worthless except as a joke in my opinion! The actually use it's active ingredient to repel barnacles from ship hulls! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

I believe that same extract is used to make pepper spray!  It's a weapon!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 14, 2005)

Skovillecide!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, there's some sauces that are mega hot, and still have a fruity flavor. i.e.  "You can't Handle this Hot Sauce" (#32 on the list) that I would still consider using in a recipe.

But Blair's 6AM reserve with 10 to 16 million SU's  ... Made with nothing but crystallized Oleoresin Capsicum? Come on ... It's just a "I've got the most scoville units so" ...
Neener neener neeeeeneeerrrrrrrrr.  :p

Cap, Yes...same stuff.

:Edit: Here's a nice list of the hottest that I've found to be pretty true...
http://www.chez-williams.com/Hot%20Sauce/hothome.htm


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 15, 2005)

You're right...I'm a sissy. I've got enough hair on my chest don't need anymore (got enough there too). If it's hot enough to make me break a sweat and get my sinuses running, that's just about right. After that, IMHO, it's just heat.


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

There's hot... and then there's *STUPID HOT!* Once it gets to stupid... I'm out.

_I know Nick... you thought I started at stupid._  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> There's hot... and then there's *STUPID HOT!* Once it gets to stupid... I'm out.
> 
> _I know Nick... you thought I started at stupid._  :-D



I never thought that of you Chris!


----------

